

7 Ingenious Resumes That Will Make You Rethink Your CV - shaggy_prime
http://mashable.com/2011/06/16/creative-resume-designs/

======
dkersten
Oh god, not more unreadable busy looking mashups of images and words as a
resume. The only reasonable looking one is number 6, but the rest are too hard
to read at a glance.

The thing to remember is the person reading them is probably only spending a
few seconds glancing at them to pick the some for the next, more in-depth,
round, because they probably have way too many to go through to take longer.
At least, that's how it was when I was involved in the hiring process and one
of these reusmes would never have got through to the second round simply
because I wouldn't be able to get any useful information from them at a glance
and would not have time to decipher them.

Sure, they look pretty, but it doesn't help bring the information across in a
clear way. At least, I find it pretty hard to pick the details I'm interested
about out quickly.

When writing a resume, I think you need to keep in mind that the important
information must be 1) at the top and 2) very clear and easy to read at a
glance.

